# TATTOOS..... now with pics



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

so who on the forum has tattoos?

whats everyone opinion? tacky or art?

im getting my new tattoo on the 22nd so will post it up.

any pics of forum mebers tattoos would be nice 

UPDATE!!!!!

a few pics of my half done arm as we ran out of time



















opinions please


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> so who on the forum has tattoos?
> 
> whats everyone opinion? tacky or art?
> 
> ...


Sometimes think about getting one - I might do at the end of the year when I'll be 40. It can be part of my whole mid-life crisis thing


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Tattoos are fine when the skin is taught...................but what will it look like when the skin starts to s......a.......g.......!  :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Here's a nice one :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I have a map of all the places in Sunderland worth visiting on one of my hairs :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Hev said:


> Tattoos are fine when the skin is taught...................but what will it look like when the skin starts to s......a.......g.......!  :twisted:
> 
> Hev x


when you think about it hev, when the skin starts to sag.... who cares if theres a tattoo on it :roll: :roll:

your hardly going to hear.... oh my look at that old man with the saggy boobs and excess elbow skin..... hes got a bloody tattoo


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> I have a map of all the places in Sunderland worth visiting on one of my hairs :lol: :lol: :lol:


You won't be laughing when the "Messiah" takes you down! :lol:


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

i have tribal from my neck to my hand onto my chest all down my arm and goin onto my back, so far and ready for some more in few weeks

yes it will look stupid when im older and when i cant stay in shape anymore, but i wont give a f*ck then :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Tacky.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Tacky.


Fu**in Riff R.A.F. :wink:

Celtic design on my right arm, Detailed panther on my left.
Blood group on back of my neck, below the collar line repeated on the back of my left shoulder.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Polynesian design on upper right arm and shoulder.
Polynesian design on upper left arm and shoulder.
Tiger on left pec.
Virgo on right pec.

Plan to link Polynesian across my shoulders.

I'd also like "Civvies are W4nkers" done in Sanskrit on the inside of my forearm, don't think the Police will appreciate that though


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Got a tribal (shoulder to elbow)on right, and slightly smaller on left.Want to sleeve down on right, but not just yet.Seen some polynesion designs and like em.My right arm needs a bit of work on it, i'll post it when done perhaps


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I had LOVE and HATE tattoos on my fingers it seamed like a good idear at the time but then I had and accident and lost the little finger from my left hand so no I am left with LOVE HAT :wink: :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Sailors, gays and footballers are best suited to tattoos. Or the lower classes in general. :wink:


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Then I'm a working class gay footballing matelot   
Tats rock especially on ladies :!:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

southjj said:


> Then I'm a working class gay footballing matelot
> Tats rock especially on ladies :!:


Ladies! Lol cheap hookers or wags maybe. :wink:


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Now your talking :wink:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

garyc said:


> Sailors, gays and footballers are best suited to tattoos. Or the lower classes in general. :wink:


WHOOHOO!!! Not soldiers then??


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

garyc said:


> Sailors, gays and footballers are best suited to tattoos. Or the lower classes in general. :wink:


I always think that they look like a membership bagde of the Chav club. :?


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Many with tats regard them as a sign of individualism. Given how many people have them you'd express anti-establishment simply by not having one at all :roll:

"Ladies" with the tattoo just above the arse: Brian Sewell has interpreted the symbolic designs to read â€œEnter Hereâ€.

Tattoos â€" think Blackpool.

For those with tattooâ€™s: if the above is cryptic (obscure) I think tattoo's are f**king tacky unless you are really ugly and the ink helps to soften the blow.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

LakesTTer said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Sailors, gays and footballers are best suited to tattoos. Or the lower classes in general. :wink:
> ...


Oh OK. What's the squaddie equiv. of the matelot's standard 'Homeward Bound' number?

:wink:


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

sonicmonkey said:


> For those with tattooâ€™s: if the above is cryptic (obscure) I think tattoo's are f**king tacky unless you are really ugly and the ink helps to soften the blow.


I like your sentiment. "Soften the blow" - Brilliant (I'm currently un-inked so far but will travel that path sometime soon I expect)


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Is it true that if a woman has a tattoo on her lower back, she cannot have an epidural?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Do not for one minute see the sense in a tattoo. :?


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

We all love to mod our cars, tats are mods for the body  
I bet someone out there has got a tt tat?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I have seven and when wearing my suit to work you wouldn't know they're there as for tacky as in cars each to their own

opinions like arse holes every one has one some nice and some not so


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Here here :lol: :lol:


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

robokn said:


> I have seven and when wearing my suit to work you wouldn't know they're there as for tacky as in cars each to their own
> 
> opinions like arse holes every one has one some nice and some not so


definatly :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

luciferlee said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > I have seven and when wearing my suit to work you wouldn't know they're there as for tacky as in cars each to their own
> ...


Coming from a short gay bloke. :wink:

Body art, its defintely a very personal choice.


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

DUO3 NAN said:


> luciferlee said:
> 
> 
> > robokn said:
> ...


oi !  im 6,2 in heels i have you know :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

luciferlee said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > luciferlee said:
> ...


You didnt feel that tall to me. :-*


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

robokn said:


> I have seven and when wearing my suit to work you wouldn't know they're there as for tacky as in cars each to their own
> 
> opinions like arse holes every one has one some nice and some not so


Are you covering them up because you agree they are tacky?

I commend your efforts in doing the right thing :wink:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

No I just don't do meetings in a semi naked state unlike yourself perhaps :lol: :lol:


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

DUO3 NAN said:


> luciferlee said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


well they do say everyones the same size laying down :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

This thread is no good without piccies


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

Dotti said:


> This thread is no good without piccies


  shame on you, pervert :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

LakesTTer said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Sailors, gays and footballers are best suited to tattoos. Or the lower classes in general. :wink:
> ...


Soldiers, Landscape Gardeners, Salesmen... 'tis all the same :wink:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

sonicmonkey said:


> "Ladies" with the tattoo just above the arse: Brian Sewell has interpreted the symbolic designs to read â€œEnter Hereâ€.


And what would he know about Women? :lol:

I have to admit though finding a girl without one is becoming impossible


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

nutts said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


I take it you've had experience of the all then :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Highly visible tattoos look naff, they remind me of those who cover their cars with tribal graphics and shopping lists (Chavs)

Women with visible tattoos - no no, far too pikey. Although a small one found covered up in a strategic area is probably ok :roll:

Piercings anyone?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Well, I am getting a tattoo for every week that goes by until my TT arrives.

This is what I should look like come the summer...


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

robokn said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > LakesTTer said:
> ...


He has experience in very little, but majored in being a gobshite


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Ahhh the knowledgeable one on every subject


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I was gonna get a fifty pound note tattooed on my penis. That way I get the benefit of her blowing some cash for change!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I've got two tattoos but like robokn they cover up with ease.
Not that I want to or have to cover them up.....its just that bigoted, small minded fuckwits think that having tattoos somehow makes me less suitable to do my job.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Matt B said:


> I've got two tattoos but like robokn they cover up with ease.
> Not that I want to or have to cover them up.....its just that bigoted, small minded fuckwits think that having tattoos somehow makes me less suitable to do my job.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > I've got two tattoos but like robokn they cover up with ease.
> > Not that I want to or have to cover them up.....its just that bigoted, small minded fuckwits think that having tattoos somehow makes me less suitable to do my job.


LMAO Mine all covered for work as well-don't want to scare little old ladies


----------



## p5owt (Oct 18, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > I've got two tattoos but like robokn they cover up with ease.
> ...


and mine i have 4 tattoos and going to have loads more but not as many as steve(redcar) :lol:

paul


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Edinburgh has a Tattoo...

:wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

John C said:


> Edinburgh has a Tattoo...
> 
> :wink:


And a fantastic Tattoo it is too.
Been 3 times.

A very proud display.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

my new tattoo is getting done on sat so ill post up the piccies soon after


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

One on the back of my right calf, I know its there, did it for me. Sometimes comes out in the sunny weather. Dont really care what peoples thoughts are as you could apply most of the same comments to dress sense.


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

I have a full half sleeve on my right arm, my right forearm - back and front... writing between the shoulders and my left upper arm and lower forearm!

Will post piccies soon


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

pics on 1st page


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

nice one


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

cheers


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

wots goin in the circular space mate ?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

im totally stuck with that bit, any ideas would be great guys


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

personally i think yr gonna have a hard job filling that gap with anything other than the same orientation as you have goin on now

well worth thinking about that now b4 you finish off me thinks :?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

it will be along the lines of the same design, im just not sure how to do it :roll:


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

s ok then, as long as its along the same styley, then yr tatooist should be artful enough to design you a filler for that area, i suggest you sit donw and have a "pencil" time with him, see what you both come up with for that bit :wink:


----------



## chappers51 (Feb 12, 2007)

anybody know any translation websites? i want something like "one life live it" tattooed on my forearm but dont know what style to have it done in


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

why not get it in graffitti style


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

chappers51 said:


> anybody know any translation websites? i want something like "one life live it" tattooed on my forearm but dont know what style to have it done in


if yr goin that route then find out the language you want it in then get a certified translator to put your words into the style, dont trust a website etc or some tatooists for that matter

i had some japanese writing down years ago for my martial arts, i found a translator from yellow pages and payed them to draw it for me, peace of mind etc, all came certificated too

last thing you want is some load of B*LL*X on yr arm that dont mean what you want it too :wink:


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

luciferlee said:


> chappers51 said:
> 
> 
> > anybody know any translation websites? i want something like "one life live it" tattooed on my forearm but dont know what style to have it done in
> ...


I.E chicken chowmein!

Fortunately I had chinese neighbours living next to me for most of my life and they did my chinese writing for me! I have it on my forearm - my brothers name in chinese...


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

Suraj_TT said:


> luciferlee said:
> 
> 
> > chappers51 said:
> ...


exactly , yes !!

its been done many times, god can you imagine findin out you got a load of shite written on you somehwere


----------



## p5owt (Oct 18, 2007)

KammyTT said:


> why not get it in graffitti style


i have my sons name in graffitti style on my back

http://www.graffiticreator.net/

paul


----------

